# Ozone treatment for irritable bowel/Crohn's, colitis



## Diane-2 (Jan 25, 2000)

I want to thank everyone for writing to my post and their input. I spoke to a gentleman today who had irritable bowel for 15 years (loose stools, urgency..you know!) and then he developed Crohn's after undergoing a lot of stress.He underwent the three days of ozone treatment and improved remarkably and then did some rectal insufflation. He is cured today. He was the impetus for my giving it a whirl next week.One of my alternative doctors also recommended ultraviolet blood irradiation for me but it is much more expensive. ($1000 to $1600) Also I develop severe Herxheimer reactions with yeast die-off and this method of UBI killing of yeast is much more efficient so I am going to go slow and ozone kills fungus at a slower rate. Ozone therapy will be about $350.I have nothing to lose at this point. I am VERY ill, on disability because of so many bowel movements during the day. I spend most of the day in bed or on the couch because I am too weak. to walk. Traditional doctors have done NOTHING for with me with their antispodics or antidiarrheals! NOTHING!The ONLY relief I have ever achieved so far is with the antifungals of nystatin, Sporanox and oral amphotericin-B. This combo basically abolished all the cramping and terrible bloating and severe gas I had














However I still have multiple bowel movements and can't seem to cure or get rid of the rest of the yeast. I had a 4+ yeast overgrowth on the Great Smokies Comprehensive Digestive Stool Analysis stool test. (Ashland, North Carolina). If anyone gets this test done, PLEASE be sure to get (unfortunately!) the more expensive one as it is MUCH more accurate than the cheaper test.FIVE board certified doctors said I had irritable bowel, and they they have done nothing for me! At least I am getting some relief with the antifungals and proper low carb/no sugar diet.Hope this information helps you. If anyone does get the Great Smokies test done and has yeast overgrowth, please let me know. I'd like to correspond with you! Their web address is http://www.gsdl.com/ and their toll free number is 1 800 522 4762. They will supply you with a list of doctors in your area who does this test. While I know there is great controversy in finding yeast in the stool, AT LEAST this test and its recommendations helped me 50% in my symptoms.







FOR THIS I AM TRULY GRATEFUL! I seem to have a problem of growing resistant to yeast and then have to change antifungals so I am still working at it. Diane-2


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Ozone and irradiation are







The yeast overgrowth mentioned above does *not* exist.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Flux, I was just about to look for you. Summon the genie and he will appear![This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 01-26-2000).]


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

Diane: Let of know how it works.... and ignore Flux.... Hes the traditional spokesman and cant see longer than his nose.take care


----------



## Diane-2 (Jan 25, 2000)

If yeast overgrowth did NOT exist, then why did I get DRAMATIC results with nystatin, the first medication I took!? And why is it when I went off Sporanox my bowel movements INCREASED and became very watery?And why is it when I resumed Sporanox, they became formed and I felt a LOT better with LESS bowel movements?And why is that when I took oral amphotericin-B (a very strong antifungal) I developed a severe Herxheimer reaction with a low-grade fever and even more diarrhea than I had before!? I will attest to yeast overgrowth in the intestines...the antifungal medication has been a miracle for me!I can never understand why people question yeast overgrowth. There is thrush, toenail fungus, sinus fungal infections, and women are plagued with vaginal yeast infections. The intestine is certainly a perfect place for yeast overgrowth! Traditional doctors only prescribed me antispasmodics and antidiarrheals which did NOT work!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Diane-2 ; I swear I responded to your two other postings, but yet when I go back, I don't see them. Just so you don't feel alone, I will tell you that I was not helped by my GI, GU, or GP docs for several years either, while seeking help for my frequent cramping, bloating, and soft stooling problem (not to mention the severe proctalgia pain problem that went with the stooling) that developed after going on antibiotics for adult oncet acne. I felt the anti-spasmotics were just a bandaid for what was really going on. My normal IBS pattern was C, beginning 20 some years ago while I was on Birth Control Pills. I'll have to admit, the ozone thing sounds a little off the wall. I have fibro. One woman at a meeting said she knew two people who Chelation therapy which helped for 3 months, and then the fibro symptoms came back. I was on Diflucan and a low sugar, now fermented foods diet, which helped me greatly. My insurance covered most of the treatment, which also included extensive allergy/sensitivity testing, since it was done by an Certified Allergist. I learned I was sensitive to citric acid and benzoic acid as well as numerous molds; so avoid those as well as doing immunotherapy treatments. I'm hoping they will work, as it supposedly takes from 1-3 years. I've been on them for a little over a year. When I go off the Diflucan and eat too many sugars, my stooling and the symptoms that went along with it, come back and; then I have to go back on the Diflucan. It usually takes care of it right away now. At first the treatment took a few months, with a definite, noticable gradual improvement. I've taken acidophilis all along. I am taking two in the morning and two at night, instead of my usual just two at night now. I'm hoping to go off the Diflucan for good soon. I wanted to get past the holidays before I tried it again. I was recently getting the terrible bloating and abd. pain back and worried it was my liver as my stools were getting mushy and pasty colored too. I have not had them checked yet (have you?), but am only on one 100mg tab twice wkly (how much are you on?). I'm getting them checked tomorrow, as I pushed it. If the antibiotic could bite me, so could the antifungal, I figure. This fibro thing, seems to slow down everything. Do you have an underlying auto-immune disorder, slow transit, and were you on any possible med that could have induced your problem? Did you get vag/bladder infections prior to having bowel problems? I hope you will get back to this posting and report your outcome as well as respond to my questions.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Here is my scientific essay on this fad illness...Some years ago, Dr. Orian Truss proposed that the yeast Candida albicans, could make people sick all over. Shortly after that, William G. Crook popularized this notion in a book called The Yeast Connection: A Medical Breakthrough. In it, he explains that many nonspecific symptoms (included in his list are a dizzying array of symptoms including common ones like headache, fatigue, and insomnia) are the result of a chronic, often systemic infec-tion by this yeast, a condition commonly referred to as Candida-related complex (CRC). According to his hypothesis, the problem starts from faulty dietary habits (e.g., diets high in refined sugars, alcohol) and consumption of antibiotics and birth control pills. These allow Candida to take hold in the body, producing toxins, which in turn weaken the immune system, causing symptoms. Rather than providing scientific evidence (such as a demonstration of Kochï¿½s postulates, a set of requirements considered the gold standard for demonstrating the infectious origin of a condition), he provides anecdotes, especially from patients who have improved on anti-fungal therapies (some of his own devising) ( ). Aside from this flimsy evidence, his proposed relationship to Candida and body symptoms is inconsistent with the medical literature on real candidiasis. According to that, only a select group of individuals, namely those whose immune systems are compromised, such as those with AIDS or those with cancer on chemotherapy, or those on long-term antibiotics are at significant risk of acquiring candidiasis ( ). In addition, when it strikes these individuals systemically, they become very ill requiring hospitalization ( ). Often, the infection is limited to the mouth and esophagus of the GI tract ( ). When infecting the mouth, it is called thrush. (It is important to distinguish this from another common condition called hairy tongue. The latter condition is a manifestation of an overgrowth of the filliform papillae of the tongue ( ) and is often due to either local ir-ritation, such as smoking or to a systemic cause, such as antibi-otics [though antibiotics can cause thrush as well]. The actual mechanism that brings a hairy tongue about is unknown, although Candida is not involved.)Despite this discrepancy, a few studies have examined CRC hy-pothesis directly. In a study of 100 persons suffering from chronic fatigue, ( )[to be filled in]. Concerning IBS, there was an interesting study in the journal Mycosis where thirteen people who believed they suffered from therapy-resistant intestinal can-didiasis were carefully tested ( ). Only three had Candida albi-cans in their guts, but in none was there any infection present. One of the glaring inconsistencies with the CRC diagnosis is the rationale behind the now famous anti-Candida diet. This diet is specifically geared to withholding food that the yeast depend upon for survival, specifically simple sugars. It seems based on a super-simplified premise that the body is nothing more than a simple box with yeast sitting at the bottom and ingested food simply falls upon the yeast for their consumption. Were it so the case, then virtually all bacterial infections could be treated in the same way as virtually all life depends upon simple sugars for survival. Of course, it is not that way at all. Consumed food is digested and absorbed. Simple sugars are the first ones to get in the bloodstream so that they can supply the body cells, which re-quire them to survive. Thus unless a person is malabsorbing sugars (see food malabsorption), very little sugar will reach whatever yeast there are living in the distal intestine. And were it the case that the yeast were systemic, it is physically impossible that any diet could limit the amount of sugars reaching them as the body must maintain blood glucose levels within a limited range; otherwise, the body cells themselves would quickly starve and die. Ironically, simple organisms, like yeast and bacteria are hardy creatures able to withstand environmental extremes, such as being starved, far more easily than the cells of complex organisms, so even if it were possible to starve a pathogen without starving the host simultaneously, that would not necessarily affect kill them.In addition, the manufacturer of the liquid form of the common anti-fungal drug Nystatin is in a 50% sugar solution ( ) and that is one of therapies Crook recommends for treating the condi-tion, an apparent contradiction of his own anti-Candida diet.A logical question following this is how those claiming to suffer from this condition actually find relief from the anti-Candida diet. As previously mentioned, there are a number of ways that questionable medical practices work; however, in this case, changing oneï¿½s diet is a standard practice in IBS therapy, and the anti-Candida diet may coincidentally achieve that effect. In-cidentally, it does not necessarily follow that this particular diet is wise in IBS therapy, for it is not really well balanced.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

You just couldn't resist printing that old worn out data, could you flux? Flux is not really interested in anyones results with antifungal medication Diane. He is only interested in proving his theory which he has spent time on to keep the tired old myth going. Trouble is, in trying to prove it, he often disproves it. He'll admit on the one hand, that people with slow transit, immune problems, and who have used medicines that can create this problem can also have a problem with yeast over-growth. He can't get past which selective immune problems potentiate the possibility, and how much of the bad flora can create a problem. He'll believe it if you are on death's door and it's in your mouth. He can't believe it if you are in another stage and it's still in your bowel. How much is too much? Just because that isn't determined as yet, doesn't mean it can't be a problem for some people. This has been a political issue for years, because some doctors can't admit that in some way, do to ignorance (which is different from stupidity), they have helped create these problems. Pharmaceutical companies aren't helping either. They have warned about it in their literature; but they don't want to lose sales either. Therefore, we have sat at a virtual stand-still for years, because those who could help support the research, have decided it might be too risky. You can sit in your plastic bubble and spill out your brain-washed material, but it isn't helping our cause: to stop the suffering. Whether the bad flora feeds on sugars and cause gut fermentation, or the fact that rhizone activity of yeast dammage the integrety of the bowel and cause malabsorption or exacerbate immune problems when the bad flora seek to over-take areas of the body and it hyper-reacts with allergy responses/ sensitivities of molds; I really don't know, but that's not for me to prove or you to disprove if you are not a scientist flux. I really don't see anymore credible data on your side-in fact less. You have to use the right study group that fit the criteria under the right circumstances. When you use a faulty one, you can try to sway the data to come out the way you want it to. Chemically and neurologically speaking, our bodies vary. Sometimes, for this reason, you have to rely on the number of successful results in the most-like patients, and under the most-like conditions. You say that maybe it's the diet change, but why were these all of a sudden necessary? What changed in the body? Why can some people eat what ever they want throughout their life, and others react all of a sudden to something they have been enjoying for years without problems? All I know is my experience, and I fit the "mold" (pardon the pun) perfectly. I have all the underlying conditions that set me up for this, and all the subsequent symptoms-unknown to me before-hand; as I didn't read about it until after experiencing it. I had the double-blind provocative testing as well as the skin and blood tests, and the treatment worked. My doctor does not advertise this. He is a bonified Allergist with impecable creditionals, and follows the latest studies out of Mayo and works in the same building along with a team of other allergists out of one of their out-branch facilities. He gets people from all over the U.S. out of word of mouth, because his treatments work. He does not sell unproven over-priced treatments on the side. He orders traditional medicine. My insurance has covered everything he has offered so far except the allergen drops, which are inexpensive, but something he believes in (time will tell). I'm going along with it, because he has been a life-saver for me and I have seen no adverse effects. I guess it follows the theory, if you have to live with these things in your life, then you might as well get your body used to defending against them; much the same as a flu shot or chickenpox vaccine. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-28-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

They say thay nowadays truth is what people want to believe. Science is no match for trendy diagnoses that people want to believe in. One thing hasn't changed over time: miracle cure-alls that come and go.CRob.


----------



## Diane-2 (Jan 25, 2000)

Thanks for writing to those who posted Thursday and Friday. I'm very under the weather today from the IBS and so my apologies but I am unable to correspond right now and answer your questions/posts. Tomorrow I go down for the ozone for the next week so I will write everyone when I get back. If it doesn't work, I'll let everyone know; I will put on my armor suit for the onslaughts of posts and pictograms saying "I told you so...that it wouldn't work!" ;-)But that's okay, I have a thick skin...you have to in order to get through all of this! Have a great week everyone, let's all enjoy our lives between trips to the bathroom, and hope to hear from more of you. I'll answer you all when I get back







Diane-2


----------

